# Need a good brush



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello - Can anyone recommend good grooming brushes or combs? Darcie seems to get quite a few matts around her chest area which Ive been told is quite common but I am struggling to get them out, she is going for a groom on sunday so will be matt free (hopefully not shaven though) so i would like to find a good brush or comb to keep on top of her coat and prevents matts if possible x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp


These are great brushes. Expensive but worth it. I ordered through Christies direct on the Internet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I talked with the lady who grooms Kiki. She recommended a lespooches type of brush that she uses. She has an almost identical les poochs brush. She ordered me one of the brushes from the site she buys her equipment from. She then gave me a lesson on how to use the brush most effectively. Really helpful. I advise you talk to your groomer.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp
> 
> 
> These are great brushes. Expensive but worth it. I ordered through Christies direct on the Internet.


Are they similar to furminator Karen? I've got a comb type and the angled prong one (haven't dared use that one yet, it looks like a weapon of torture!)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> Are they similar to furminator Karen? I've got a comb type and the angled prong one (haven't dared use that one yet, it looks like a weapon of torture!)


You wait until puppy hits 10 months, you will be reaching for the torture weapon! Lol. Good advice of Marzi's though, as you have to know how to use the brush safely and effectively. Ask a groomer or search you tube, I'm sure there must be some videos on there?
They are single or double headed metal slicker brush but they have the pins set in a flexible rubber head.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd say it depends on the type of coat Darcie has...

Molly's is the fleecey , curly type and I find it a lot earlier to use a comb than a brush, a brush just doesn't get through it.

I most often use the 'Oster' comb from 'groomers online' although it is quite big and has pretty wide teeth so you also need a finer toothed one to break all the locks of hair up. 

Another similar comb is the 'Karlie comb' which seems to be popular. 

Molly was groomed yesterday and has been back n the bath today 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried a les poochs Mairi? Just wondered as the prongs are a lot longer than on a normal slicker. They also do different brushes for differ coat types. If you were closer I would let you try mine out


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

No I've never tried them at all Karen as Vidal Sassoon himself (Colin) apparently doesn't rate them for Betty's coat ?? 

I'm seeing him tomorrow for lunch...no doubt he'll have a boot full of grooming gear...I could perhaps steal a wee shot of one if he has them with him!!! 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Vidal Sassoon!! :laugh::laugh: who am I to disagree with that!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO!!!! MAIRI!!! too funny!!! haha love it! he does like the Karli comb for betty


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I have a les pooches and find it really good but it is very expensive now (about £47), a slicker I love is called Tuffer than tangles, it has longer than usual pins so gets further into the coat, groomers on line sell it but I think I had to type it in their search bit to find it, its £6 something, I have the soft pin but think I will get a firm one too to see which I like best, you do have to pay a bit for postage but its really easy to find lots of great things to buy on there to make it better value!!


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have tried a few brushes on Enzo but he get's all hyped up with his dog brushes from pets at home, they are good but a few days ago I was using my tangle teezer ( it's a human detangling hairbrush) Enzo lays there happily and lets us brush him as it doesn't pull on his fur, i'm not sure if it does an amazing job but it's good for the odd knots and you can use it for yourself. I got mine from Ebay but boots also sell them, the links are below, you can get different colours  Hope this helps 

http://www.boots.com/en/Tangle-Teezer-Orange_1189452/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...are_Brushes_Combs_PP&var=&hash=item3cd4dd9f58


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Many thanks for all your advice - going to do some more searching on the internet for the ones you have mentioned and will also ask the groomer for some advice too x


----------

